# A Guide on DSLR Systems



## GoneTomorrow

It's a great guide. I think that in the process of writing this you switched from VB code to HTML, as there are tags showing. Nice work though.


----------



## sti_boy

Thanks. The tags were originally FB style (HTML style really). I've fixed them now.


----------



## kev.nam

Nice work! I must take the time to read this.. I have a Canon EOS 40d and I don't really know how to get the best out of it.


----------



## SlickMeister

Wow! Extremely impressive guide. Canonites! Never heard such a term before...I would like to be one.


----------



## sti_boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kev.nam* 
Nice work! I must take the time to read this.. I have a Canon EOS 40d and I don't really know how to get the best out of it.

The 40D is an amazingly capable camera. First thing I would recommend is reading the books I listed, especially the one dealing with the fundamentals of exposure. Then apply those principals by practicing. Once you've got a good feel for these concepts, reading the second book is very helpful in understanding how to "see creatively".

Now go out there and shoot!


----------



## Danylu

Brilliant guide, thank god I came across it


----------



## sti_boy

I know its my posting, but I thought there might be enough useful information here to make this thread a "sticky". I could then invest some time in cleaning it up and adding many more topics.


----------



## Danylu

Talk to an admin of the photography section I think.


----------



## sti_boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
Talk to an admin of the photography section I think.

Thanks. I don't really know how to figure out who an admin is. I've looked on the front page and there does not seem to be any way to contact admins without knowing who they are. Maybe an admin will see this post.


----------



## prosser13

Stuck


----------



## MADMAX22

Hey would like to add maybe (not sure if everyone would agree) but the two books "The Digital Photography Book" by Scott Kelby (part 1 and 2) are great books for beginners. He has a way of talking about the stuff without getting to technical but putting the point across in a easy to understand manner.

These arent for the pro obviously but for the beginner jumping in they are really nice.

I have not read those books that you listed yet but may take a look at them also.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sti_boy*


Thanks. I don't really know how to figure out who an admin is. I've looked on the front page and there does not seem to be any way to contact admins without knowing who they are. Maybe an admin will see this post.


For off topic:

Quote:



t4ct1c47, stanrc, lemans81, Mootsfox, prosser13


You can see us by scrolling to the bottom of any of the subforums.


----------



## sti_boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Stuck










Thankyou!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Hey would like to add maybe (not sure if everyone would agree) but the two books "The Digital Photography Book" by Scott Kelby (part 1 and 2) are great books for beginners. He has a way of talking about the stuff without getting to technical but putting the point across in a easy to understand manner.


Will do.


----------



## Danylu

Not sure if I mentioned this already, but the Nikon D60 Field Guide got me going. The controls and finer points are for the Nikon D60 and it seems a lil biased towards Nikon but the theory and techniques that cover half the book are solid for any camera (I think)


----------



## xgeko2

Ahh nice thread now i finally know what the difference in the steps are lol. Something i had a question about when im shooting in a raw image format the photos are huge do i really need a faster memory card? right now i have a sandisk ultra 2 and was thinking about getting a 16gb extreme 3 but id rather spend the money on a bag lol.


----------



## Mootsfox

I get about 800-1000 on a 8GB card. That's roughly two batteries worth, so you might want to think hard if you want to spend the extra for a 16gb card.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I get about 800-1000 on a 8GB card. That's roughly two batteries worth, so you might want to think hard if you want to spend the extra for a 16gb card.


I get 700 RAWs with my 8gb on the D60 I have. Lasted a day barely when I was on holiday in America but if you shoot JPEG you'll get a few thousand easily. Its enough for normal use though









I do have 1Gb + 512mb backup SD cards that I have gotten over the years.


----------



## Oscuro

With my D70 (6.0mp images, raw size of 5.5MB on average), I damn near got half way full on my new 4 GB card with 367 pics. 1.97 GB in total. My camera however says It'll give me 370 raw files on the 4 gig card. My camera is pessimistic with space


----------



## FlaKing

Fantastic guide, I'll be using this when I buy my DSLR sometime in the next few months.


----------



## Quantum Man

Very nicely written guide. I take one exception and that's with the phrase "zooming with your feet" when talking about prime lenses. It's a misnomer really since you can't zoom with your feet. When you change your position by moving forward or backward your _perspective_ changes. If you had a zoom lens and didn't move from your position, your perspective remains the same at all times. Zooming with a lens from a single position doesn't change perspective.


----------



## sti_boy

Yes I agree with your statement. Zooming can maintain a perspective, but simply "crop" the FOV. I was using this term more loosely. For almost the last year I have almost exclusively shot with prime lenses. Its actually quite nice to really get familiar with a particular focal length as it makes you think more about "where to stand". I will correct the article.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I'd imagine we should probably rewrite this. I'd suggest an edit, but it seems sti_boy doesn't go on OCN anymore. Figured it could help a bit with the holiday season coming up, when most people start looking towards DSLRs.

What do you guys think? Maybe include some of the more current models that people are likely to look at, as well as some good beginner lenses?


----------



## mz-n10

some newer guide are probably coming......sometime soon......maybe......


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mz-n10* 
some newer guide are probably coming......sometime soon......maybe......









Is there something I don't know about?







I just think a new guide would be pretty helpful for us all. There's been a lot more "What camera?" posts in this forum recently, and I feel a newer guide talking about the newer models and such would better help these people.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
Is there something I don't know about?







I just think a new guide would be pretty helpful for us all. There's been a lot more "What camera?" posts in this forum recently, and I feel a newer guide talking about the newer models and such would better help these people.

Indeed. I actually tried to find authors recently to write brand specific guides, but everyone is too busy or unwilling. Perhaps we can amend this guide instead if STI Boy is willing.


----------



## sti_boy

Hey guys. I'm back - so to speak. I agree, this needs some re-writing especially in relation to the gear section. I will start on it and ping the thread when I've made updates. Of course I will take input/comments regarding the gear suggestions. I just came back from a long vacation and have discovered some of my own gear like the 35mm f2 which was invaluable for travel.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti_boy* 
Hey guys. I'm back - so to speak. I agree, this needs some re-writing especially in relation to the gear section. I will start on it and ping the thread when I've made updates. Of course I will take input/comments regarding the gear suggestions. I just came back from a long vacation and have discovered some of my own gear like the 35mm f2 which was invaluable for travel.

You're back!









I think a good place to start would be add in a guide with current entry-level bodies. I think it's a bit pointless to talk about the more advanced bodies, as people looking at those bodies are probably too experienced to need to post a "What camera and why?" thread in the first place.

Right now, I think that entails the Canon Rebel XS, T1i, T2i, and Nikon D3000, D3100, and D7000.

Some lens recommendations would also be nice, like the so-called Canon Beginner's Trio of the 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS, 50mm f/1.8, and 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sti_boy*


Hey guys. I'm back - so to speak. I agree, this needs some re-writing especially in relation to the gear section. I will start on it and ping the thread when I've made updates. Of course I will take input/comments regarding the gear suggestions. I just came back from a long vacation and have discovered some of my own gear like the 35mm f2 which was invaluable for travel.


Welcome back and thanks! Let me know if you need help with it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


You're back!









I think a good place to start would be add in a guide with current entry-level bodies. I think it's a bit pointless to talk about the more advanced bodies, as people looking at those bodies are probably too experienced to need to post a "What camera and why?" thread in the first place.

Right now, I think that entails the Canon Rebel XS, T1i, T2i, and Nikon D3000, D3100, and D7000.

Some lens recommendations would also be nice, like the so-called Canon Beginner's Trio of the 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS, 50mm f/1.8, and 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS.


+1, we definitely get a flood of threads about entry-level bodies. Most who want mid-grade or pro bodies are resourceful enough to do their own research.


----------



## sti_boy

Yeah, I definitely welcome/appreciate help. BTW, looks like you got the 5DII, how are you liking it?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I could do a write-up on the entry level Canons if you'd like for you. I've answered enough of those questions already that I'm surprised I haven't started dreaming about the T2i and T1i duking it out.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti_boy* 
Yeah, I definitely welcome/appreciate help. BTW, looks like you got the 5DII, how are you liking it?

Loving it







though sometimes I wish the AF were better.


----------



## sti_boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
I could do a write-up on the entry level Canons if you'd like for you. I've answered enough of those questions already that I'm surprised I haven't started dreaming about the T2i and T1i duking it out.

Please go ahead!


----------



## sti_boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Loving it







though sometimes I wish the AF were better.

I know what you mean. It varies with lens also. For example I found that my focus was off a little bit too often with the 50mm f1.4, but was much better with other lenses like the 85mm f1.8 or 35mm f2. Its a bit frustrating that for so much money, the AF was not better, but its hard to get mad at that wonderful sensor


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti_boy* 
I know what you mean. It varies with lens also. For example I found that my focus was off a little bit too often with the 50mm f1.4, but was much better with other lenses like the 85mm f1.8 or 35mm f2. Its a bit frustrating that for so much money, the AF was not better, but its hard to get mad at that wonderful sensor









I was referring to the limitations of the AF system itself. For example, it has only one cross-type AF point, the center one (the old 40D has nine cross-type). When it's dark, I find that I can only get the center point to focus. The AF speed in servo mode is too slow as well. I don't shoot a lot of fast moving subjects to be honest, so it's no loss. I just notice the difference easily coming from the awesome AF system on the 7D.

But right, can't hate the sensor. Even ISO 3200 is crystal clear.


----------



## sti_boy

I just went back and read through the "recommendations" section. This is a bit more tricky now that the Canon X0D tier is essentially gone, i.e. the 60D is not really a 50D replacement.

So you really have the xx0D series (rebels), with the 60D being the high-end of that range, you have the 7D which is far more than a 50D replacement, and then the 5D. The article doesn't deal with anything beyond (i.e. 1Dx models).

For the "general" camera, I had originally put the 40D and then replaced with the 50D. I am not sure if the 60D is the best choice. It may very well be the 550D, or we just make it the 7D and leave the xxxD and 60D as the budget choices (despite the 60D's not very budget price). Any thoughts on this?

The article should probably also recommend some Nikon choices (e.g. D7000), but I'm personally rather biased towards Canon because I find the Nikon lens pricing distasteful.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sti_boy* 
I just went back and read through the "recommendations" section. This is a bit more tricky now that the Canon X0D tier is essentially gone, i.e. the 60D is not really a 50D replacement.

So you really have the xx0D series (rebels), with the 60D being the high-end of that range, you have the 7D which is far more than a 50D replacement, and then the 5D. The article doesn't deal with anything beyond (i.e. 1Dx models).

For the "general" camera, I had originally put the 40D and then replaced with the 50D. I am not sure if the 60D is the best choice. It may very well be the 550D, or we just make it the 7D and leave the xxxD and 60D as the budget choices (despite the 60D's not very budget price). Any thoughts on this?

The article should probably also recommend some Nikon choices (e.g. D7000), but I'm personally rather biased towards Canon because I find the Nikon lens pricing distasteful.

I still think the 60D is a good choice for first-time photographers. It has many features that new photographers might like (articulating screen, video, etc) and includes some that will help them out as they develop their skills (high ISO performance, better metering, thumb wheel, much better body than the Rebels). It probably isn't worth it to upgrade to the 60D from the 50D, but then again people with 50Ds are probably well versed with photography enough now to know how to get information for their next body purchase.

Personally, I think the 60D should be included. As I've said, it's probably not a good choice to upgrade to from the xxD series, but I think first-time photographers will read this thread more than anything, and the 60D is a viable choice for them IMO.

With the 7D however, I personally don't think we should include it. It's definitely pricey and it offers very little to beginner photographers over the Rebels/60D. It's definitely a great machine in the hands of an experienced photog, but I really doubt any beginner can truly use a body of that caliber.

I think we should focus on the Rebel XS/1000D, Rebel T1i/500D, Rebel T2i/550D, and 60D.

As with Nikon, you'd have to ask someone else. There are a few Nikon people on the photo forum here but obviously I'm not one of them, and I'm much better with Canon bodies than I am with Nikon.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sti_boy;11625990*
> I know what you mean. It varies with lens also. For example I found that my focus was off a little bit too often with the 50mm f1.4, but was much better with other lenses like the 85mm f1.8 or 35mm f2. Its a bit frustrating that for so much money, the AF was not better, but its hard to get mad at that wonderful sensor


thats why you have micro adjust.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10;11699582*
> thats why you have micro adjust.


Not every body has AF Microadjust though. I'm lucky enough to have it and it is invaluable with prime lenses (although a bit worthless with zooms), but it's definitely a higher-end feature among Canon bodies.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11699598*
> Not every body has AF Microadjust though. I'm lucky enough to have it and it is invaluable with prime lenses (although a bit worthless with zooms), but it's definitely a higher-end feature among Canon bodies.


yea i believe the 5d2 has it....i hope....


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10;11699606*
> yea i believe the 5d2 has it....i hope....


Yep, the 5D Mk II has it.

Current Canon cameras with AF Microadjust are the 1D Mk III, 1D Mk IV, 1Ds Mk III, 5D Mk II, 7D, and the 50D.


----------



## sti_boy

Yes the 5D2 has the micro-adjust. What I am referring to is not a systemic problem with focus, but more random. My 50 f1.4 will not focus correctly as consistently as my other lenses, but it *does* focus correctly most of the time. With my higher-end lenses like the 135L and 70-200L, its never an issue. I'd even add the 85 f1.8 to that mix also (as being rock solid on focusing right the first time).


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sti_boy;11701165*
> Yes the 5D2 has the micro-adjust. What I am referring to is not a systemic problem with focus, but more random. My 50 f1.4 will not focus correctly as consistently as my other lenses, but it *does* focus correctly most of the time. With my higher-end lenses like the 135L and 70-200L, its never an issue. I'd even add the 85 f1.8 to that mix also (as being rock solid on focusing right the first time).


It might just be the copy you had. After calibrating it with AF Microadjust, my own copy of the 50mm f/1.4 is tack sharp everytime.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sti_boy;11701165*
> Yes the 5D2 has the micro-adjust. What I am referring to is not a systemic problem with focus, but more random. My 50 f1.4 will not focus correctly as consistently as my other lenses, but it *does* focus correctly most of the time. With my higher-end lenses like the 135L and 70-200L, its never an issue. I'd even add the 85 f1.8 to that mix also (as being rock solid on focusing right the first time).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11704034*
> It might just be the copy you had. After calibrating it with AF Microadjust, my own copy of the 50mm f/1.4 is tack sharp everytime.


Solution: only shoot with L lenses.







I haven't needed to micro adjust any of my L lenses. My 50/1.4 probably needs it, but I haven't used it in so long, so why bother (I need to sell it I guess, but I've had it for so long, four years now!)?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;11704731*
> Solution: only shoot with L lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't needed to micro adjust any of my L lenses. My 50/1.4 probably needs it, but I haven't used it in so long, so why bother (I need to sell it I guess, but I've had it for so long, four years now!)?


You could still get a fair price out of it. They go for ~$300-$320 now. Not sure what price you bought it for, but two years ago my friend bought a BNIB one from Amazon for $280; he can easily sell for profit now.

And like I said, still working towards that L-lens collection







Ah, such a hard decision to make between clothes and lenses!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11705040*
> You could still get a fair price out of it. They go for ~$300-$320 now. Not sure what price you bought it for, but two years ago my friend bought a BNIB one from Amazon for $280; he can easily sell for profit now.
> 
> And like I said, still working towards that L-lens collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, such a hard decision to make between clothes and lenses!


I have a sentimental attachment to it. Makes for a nice shelf decoration.

And screw clothes! Wear a trash bag and revel in the glory of your L lens(es).


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Linked the equipment section in my guide to yours, sti_boy. Hope you don't mind!

Although if you do, PM me and I'll un-link it


----------



## sti_boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Linked the equipment section in my guide to yours, sti_boy. Hope you don't mind!

Although if you do, PM me and I'll un-link it










Why would I mind? Looks great BTW!


----------

